# Need snow removal in Coatesville PA



## rfitts (Nov 4, 2015)

200,000 sq ft property in Coatesville PA- anyone in this area looking for work?

Call me at 215-757-8840


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

Management company? ??


----------

